# Small game in WMAs



## Jbama90 (Aug 13, 2017)

Can I hunt small game in Rum Creek WMA or any other WMAs without a quota or do I need to apply for one? I moved here a few months ago and am still trying to figure everything out but I'd like to go this weekend.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Aug 13, 2017)

Can't go till 8/15. Saw something about new sign-in required. You need to go by Wal-Mart and get a copy of this years regs. they are on line, but having the pamphlet is better and you can take it with you. Dave


----------



## Jbama90 (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks man. Yea I meant next weekend.


----------



## rwh (Aug 14, 2017)

check the dates to see if there will be deer hunters in the woods with you.  if you run dogs you can most likely expect trouble sooner or later.


----------



## sb1010 (Aug 14, 2017)

Squirrel season opens tomorrow 8/15.  I don't know of any other small game that will be open.   

You can sign-in using this link.  Be sure to login to your DNR account first.

https://events.gooutdoorsgeorgia.com/Events/WMASignIn.aspx


----------



## Jbama90 (Aug 16, 2017)

No im not running any dogs and I'm pretty sure deer doesn't open until sept. Thanks everyone


----------



## antharper (Aug 16, 2017)

I'm pretty sure most of the wmas are open for small game until deer season and u can shoot a hog also with small game weapons


----------



## Beagler282 (Aug 16, 2017)

Anytime you go in to the WMA to small game hunt you must sign in and if you harvest you must sign that as well before leaving. You can small game hunt at anytime unless a Quota hunt is going on at that time.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 16, 2017)

Beagler282 said:


> Anytime you go in to the WMA to small game hunt you must sign in and if you harvest you must sign that as well before leaving. You can small game hunt at anytime unless a Quota hunt is going on at that time.



It doens't have to be a quota hunt for small game season to be closed. Most deer rifle/PW hunts less than a week long will usually close small game. This year they did open up small game dates while archery season is open.

Jbama90, each WMA is different so be sure to look at the regs for the particular WMA you are going to.

http://www.eregulations.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/17GAHD-LR.pdf


----------



## 35 Whelen (Aug 16, 2017)

Small Game Sign-in and Hunter Orange

All small-game hunters must sign-in for all small game hunts unless otherwise stated. Sign-in available at gooutdoorsgeorgia.com.

Most WMAs will now allow small game hunting on dates concurrent with deer and bear seasons on WMAs. When small game hunting on a WMA when firearms deer and/or bear seasons are open, all hunters must wear hunter orange, except for dove hunters hunting on managed dove fields, furbearer hunters hunting at night, and waterfowl hunters hunting on managed waterfowl impoundments or other water bodies


----------



## rwh (Aug 30, 2017)

35 Whelen said:


> Small Game Sign-in and Hunter Orange
> 
> All small-game hunters must sign-in for all small game hunts unless otherwise stated. Sign-in available at gooutdoorsgeorgia.com.
> 
> Most WMAs will now allow small game hunting on dates concurrent with deer and bear seasons on WMAs. When small game hunting on a WMA when firearms deer and/or bear seasons are open, all hunters must wear hunter orange, except for dove hunters hunting on managed dove fields, furbearer hunters hunting at night, and waterfowl hunters hunting on managed waterfowl impoundments or other water bodies



this is what i was talking about.  this is going to lead to some arguments or worse before the season goes out.  i'm starting to wish i had bought land in alabama instead of georgia.  small game season on public land might as well be from mid january to the end of february now.  otherwise you'll be hunting at your own risk.


----------



## Katalee (Aug 30, 2017)

It ain't that hard to figure out. Just get the regulations out and read them. This is one time a college education will may hold you back, it may be to simple to figure out. Heck you passed your hunter education course,.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 30, 2017)

On Paulding Forest,small game is closed during the deer hunts.But Sheffield,which is archery only for deer,is open for the entire small game season.


----------



## ucfireman (Aug 30, 2017)

Public land is public. If you want to hunt then hunt and don't worry about CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored anyone off. Small game hunters have just as much right as deer hunters if the area is open.  I doubt very seriously any one will do anything but complain and move. They aint going to shoot you. Same for deer hunters, quit gripping when someone walks by. They have that right and will probably jump something that may run by you. Just hunt!


----------



## rwh (Sep 2, 2017)

ucfireman said:


> Public land is public. If you want to hunt then hunt and don't worry about CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored anyone off. Small game hunters have just as much right as deer hunters if the area is open.  I doubt very seriously any one will do anything but complain and move. They aint going to shoot you. Same for deer hunters, quit gripping when someone walks by. They have that right and will probably jump something that may run by you. Just hunt!


it's my dogs i'm worried about.  i hunt deer too but i do it on my land where my dogs run every day and i still somehow manage to see deer most times i sit.  but during deer season i have deer hunting neighbors complain when they see my dogs in my yard.  people get stupid over deer hunting for some reason.  i agree that the land is for everybody but i don't want to mess up another man's hunt either.  i know everybody doesn't have a place of their own to hunt deer and they either can't or don't want to join a club.  i definitely see it from both sides but it would be nice if there was more small game only time in at least a few wma's so everybody could enjoy it without messing each other up.  squirrel hunting after deer season is pretty tough because they're all denned up and before deer season you're risking your life and your dog's because of snakes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 2, 2017)

rwh said:


> people get stupid over deer hunting




truth


----------



## JohnBoy62 (Sep 3, 2017)

truth


----------

